

How does the iPhone 6 camera compare to previous iPhone cameras? - mantesso
http://snapsnapsnap.photos/how-does-the-iphone-6-camera-compare-to-previous-iphone-cameras/

======
marionm
this is all you need to know ..
[http://www.theonion.com/articles/iphone-6-plus-vs-samsung-
ga...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/iphone-6-plus-vs-samsung-
galaxy-s5,36969/)

